# Finished with the caravan club.



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

Today i had my next year renewal in the post, and had the pleasure of telling them were to stick it.

The lady on the phone understood my reasons for not renewing 
(its a business and not a members club, and site fees to high ) 
and when i asked if the club read this forum and was aware of so many dissatisfied club members she replied YES.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

What were your reasons?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Same here.  

I think there is a ground swell against companies taking the Mickey out of their customers. (see my post on stolen catalytic converters)

Viva the Revolution comrades. :lol:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

kezbea said:


> Today i had my next year renewal in the post, and had the pleasure of telling them were to stick it.


Good - all the more space for me. If enough people do it then I won't need to worry about the peak dates and weekends getting fully booked.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh yes you will, the trick is in the title. It is the CARAVAN club.

I didn't renew either - simply never used them. Each to their own anyway.

More seriously, each club has it's merits and faults, some nice sites each and some high prices. We stick to the smaller sites, CS and CL's


P.S. No tuggers were harmed in the making of this post.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

kezbea said:


> (its a business and not a members club, and site fees to high )


Actually, I find the Caravan Club fees somewhat cheaper than other sites - mainly because they charge per person and as a solo traveller it works out cheaper.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Personally I have never been able to choose between the clubs. I think it all boils down to what you want and expect.

stew


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

duxdeluxe said:


> I didn't renew either - simply never used them. Each to their own anyway
> 
> More seriously, each club has it's merits and faults, some nice sites each and some high prices. We stick to the smaller sites, CS and CL's


Um, if you don't renew you won't be able to use CL's either - they are CC sites!


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

MrsW said:


> duxdeluxe said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't renew either - simply never used them. Each to their own anyway
> ...


some independant ones here


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Don`t you believe it MrsW.

My brother in law has been using CL`s for years. He has not been a CC member for over 25 years to my knowledge.

Dave p


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh it's his fault I can't ever get on the CL of my choice is it? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have never been asked for my membership card or number.
But there again I have never been on a CL with more than one other camper.

And how many farmers are going to turn a few quid away :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

I think a lot of people will will think about not rejoining.It's a personal choice which takes in a lot of factors,not the least cost.I really can't see why they charge per person and not per van,especially when there is only a couple involved.Like most motorhomers we are more or less self contained,so why the extra cost?Is for the extra air that we breathe?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

ovalball said:


> so why the extra cost?Is for the extra air that we breathe?


That's torn it - now prices will go up even more :roll:

But as said the clue is in the name and it's charging regime is based on non-selfcontained tuggers. It just quite simply isn't set up to cope with self-contained m/homers - why should it be? 
If it was it would the the _Motor_caravan Club - and it isn't.

It's why I've never been a member - I've never had a caravan. :wink:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Recently booked two CLs - both asked for my CC Memebership number.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I have just renewed our membership of both clubs. Great value and excellent sites (apart from Culloden CC site), but all to our own.

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

We've looked at our first year almost of this malarky and concluded that over half of our days on sites have been CC so would be unwise for us to not renew. It's not perfect but nothing is. I just wish the few wardens that insist you have to reverse up to the peg would get re educated or shot :twisted: :lol:


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

> But as said the clue is in the name and it's charging regime is based on non-selfcontained tuggers. It just quite simply isn't set up to cope with self-contained m/homers - why should it be?
> 
> It's why I've never been a member - I've never had a caravan. :wink:


I never understand this reasoning
What is so different about a motorhome and a caravan?
You can just carry your own water in & out of the site (if you havent filled up and drained off on site)- big deal, water is not expensive!
Toilet facilities are the same, showering facilities the same, motorhome heavier more likely to cause pitch damage in bad weather


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Given how full their sites always are, I don't think they'll lose much sleep over losing a few motorhomers...388,000 members?


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> We've looked at our first year almost of this malarky and concluded that over half of our days on sites have been CC so would be unwise for us to not renew. It's not perfect but nothing is. I just wish the few wardens that insist you have to reverse up to the peg would get re educated or shot :twisted: :lol:


I just reverse up and move the peg.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

lifeson said:


> > But as said the clue is in the name and it's charging regime is based on non-selfcontained tuggers. It just quite simply isn't set up to cope with self-contained m/homers - why should it be?
> >
> > It's why I've never been a member - I've never had a caravan. :wink:
> 
> ...


Judging by the amount of walking backwards and forwards carrying towels, dragging grey plastic drums and the such like, I've always assumed that caravans have no on board facilities whatsoever.

Perhaps I'm wrong - but if they do have them, why are they so seemingly unused. :?


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Each year we say we are not going to bother renewing as we only use 3 or 4 sites per year when we come over but.........the price per night if you are not a member is horrific and the membership fee does actually make the exercise cheaper for our 4 nights. I just wish we could get on that Baltic Wharf in Bristol, even the wardens tell you that people book yonks in advance and as there is no booking fee many cancel at the last minute and another thing is, it is absolutely ridiculous the charge they are asking for WIFI on their sites almost as bad as the Italians. Anway enuff said.
Marion & Mike


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Stanner said:


> lifeson said:
> 
> 
> > > But as said the clue is in the name and it's charging regime is based on non-selfcontained tuggers. It just quite simply isn't set up to cope with self-contained m/homers - why should it be?
> ...


Most caravans have the same on-board facilities as motorhomes, but I guess they choose to use the site facilities as they have paid for them. I have met motorhomers who do not use the on-board facilities, and quite a few continental motorhomes do not have a cooker, just a hob.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

sysinfo said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > lifeson said:
> ...


So there you go - the reason why they charge per person, question answered.

Next................. :?


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

aguilas389 said:


> it is absolutely ridiculous the charge they are asking for WIFI on their sites


I like the fact that they have wi if on the sites that you can use in your vans.

I don't mind how much it costs.


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

*BOO to CC & CCC*

karlb wrote
<some independant ones here> http://www.5van.co.uk/

Had a quick look interesting site ...must look in depth as some sites are CC or CCC...do they ask for membership nos ? Now always try to find CC cls or ccc cls.. and much better are pubstops and possibly Britstops as they grow.

We were rooked by CCC on a Marocco escorted trip .. so much so, that after a protracted wrangle they have offered about 10 vans a 10 % discount on future escorted tours?

CC & CCC main sites are now too expensive and regimented . Now we are practically self sufficient we will not rejoin either.

For our forthcomming 6 week trip to Rome we plan to stop at France Passion aqnd Fattore Amico, Aires, plus a few ACSI sites, and wild camping.

Brian


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

karlb wrote 
<some independent ones here> http://www.5van.co.uk/

What a superb website. Very simple to use. I wonder whats going on with this then. A quick search of the North East and Yorkshire reveals a smattering of CC CL's and C&CC CS sites. Certainly not all of them. Presumably the ones that have opted in to this 5van site don't care about memberships as I assume they are available to all.

I might well book one and tell them I am not a member of either club but found them on the 5van site and see what happens. I have stayed on a few CS sites yet I am not a member of C&CC and a couple have asked if we were members and when I told them we were not they still let us on. The CC CL sites though are I think a bit more strict.

One of the reasons I think tuggers use facilities more is that they cant carry much water. One shower and its all gone. Whereas our vans can often store 3 or 4 times the amount of an Aqua Barrel! (does anyone else sing "Roll out the Barrel" when you see the 5 times daily trip to the tap) :lol:

Never been on a club site and never want to go on one but I do use a lot of CL sites so for this reason I suppose I will keep my membership.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> We've looked at our first year almost of this malarky and concluded that over half of our days on sites have been CC so would be unwise for us to not renew. It's not perfect but nothing is. I just wish the few wardens that insist you have to reverse up to the peg would get re educated or shot :twisted: :lol:


If you go to the Moreton in Marsh CC you will be expected to drive up to the peg 8O 8O :roll: Apparently it's to do with 'which side your door is on'
I never use them - nice site - shame about the prison officers whoops wardens


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I don't see the issue woth 5van : it's just another route to market for the sites concerned, allowing them to provide more info than they do on the CC and C&CC sites. So long as they adhere to their license and check your membership, all's well :roll: .

AvailablePitch is an alternative that covers CLs and CSs.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Caravan club sites that I have visited are invariably spotless with excellent toilet facilities and well laid out pastures, all seemingly run by Hitlers offspring. They were not happy when I drove over their little peg so after many years as members, we too will not be renewing our membership. Visited one last year, so not worth the effort.  
Vive France, Vive Vicarious Books and Vive Motorhome Stopovers.  
Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Rosbotham said:


> I don't see the issue woth 5van : it's just another route to market for the sites concerned, allowing them to provide more info than they do on the CC and C&CC sites. So long as they adhere to their license and check your membership, all's well :roll: .
> 
> AvailablePitch is an alternative that covers CLs and CSs.


I don't think there is an issue with 5van. Im just curious as to why some CL and CS sites would advertise with them unless they are trying to get trade from non members. Both clubs have their own websites where they are all listed. If you are a member you can find them all there. You dont need to look anywhere else.

The only advantage of the 5van site must be that Joe Public can use it and book sites without being a member. Oh and its much much easier to navigate than both club websites!

Fine by me.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> The only advantage of the 5van site must be that Joe Public can use it and book sites without being a member.


There may be an element of that but it's minor. On C&CC, the bit of the website with the CS listings isn't behind a password, anyone can see it.

On both CC and C&CC websites, the ability of site owners to market their site with anything other than the standard "EHU available", "WC available" etc is severely limited. Seems good business practise to me to have your own website to sell your self, and 5Van either provides a conduit to that, or in some cases is that website.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Rosbotham said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > The only advantage of the 5van site must be that Joe Public can use it and book sites without being a member.
> ...


True about the C&CC site. I have found and booked CS sites through it.

Both clubs should take a look at the 5van site as its so easy to navigate. Finding CL sites on the CC site is a nightmare especially if your on a slow connection as we often are when away in the van.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I think both the C&CC and especially the CC should spend a day at Dover Docks and compare the number of foreign motorhomes arriving with the number of UK motorhomes departing.

They could even provide a simple questionnaire.

"Where will you stay when abroad?"
"How much will that cost?"
"Have you booked in advance?"
Oh, and
"Why aren't you staying in UK with your motorhome?"

An even better suggestion would be to provide the survey results to Local Authorities and Chambers of Commerce.

I think we all know the answers already!


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

JUST (30 mins ago) returned from Abbey Woods CC site in S London. It has ALWAYS been a favourite - well kept, wasy access to City etc.

NOW "Park wherever you like, so long as you're on the hardstanding"! I commented about that in the Visitors Book.

NOW "You can exercise your dog on site, so long as you clear up" (We don't have a dog now, but I remember having to run off sites many times in the past).

NOW "Recycle bins alongside black bins at every waste point".

I have asked for the 2nd manhole cover at the MH dump point to be opened - it makes it easier for "foreign" vans.

The previous wardens were good; the current ones are better. I'm sorry for those who've had poor experiences - we never have.

You win some, you lose some - we're happy enough.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I think both the C&CC and especially the CC should spend a day at Dover Docks and compare the number of foreign motorhomes arriving with the number of UK motorhomes departing.


Can't this be done or at least suggested through this research thing of CC which some members here have referred to in the past (sorry can't remember what it's called)


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that Impala a very interesting site.

Steve


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

What's with all this "driving up to/reversing up to the peg" business? I just check which has the best direction view and park accordingly. No one has ever questioned me or suggested different.

I can see why a caravan has to reverse up to it, for hitching up purposes, but what difference does it make for a motorhome?


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

karlb said:


> some independant ones here


Most would appear to be tied to the Clubs (usually a condition for the exemption) rather than truly independent.

The search engine is no better than useless ... 
specified a site that allowed dogs and found a suitable one .... only to read in the small print 'No pets or children'

I'll stick to the club books to find main sites / CLs / CSs ... much quicker and easier


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

MrsW said:


> duxdeluxe said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't renew either - simply never used them. Each to their own anyway
> ...


 :wink: :wink:


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Annsman said:


> What's with all this "driving up to/reversing up to the peg" business? I just check which has the best direction view and park accordingly. No one has ever questioned me or suggested different.
> 
> I can see why a caravan has to reverse up to it, for hitching up purposes, but what difference does it make for a motorhome?


On this particular site, Moreton in Marsh, was so that your door is not on the same side as you neighbour :roll: :roll:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Rosbotham said:


> I don't see the issue woth 5van : it's just another route to market for the sites concerned, allowing them to provide more info than they do on the CC and C&CC sites. So long as they adhere to their license and check your membership, all's well :roll: .


I think I have pointed this out before, CL and CS owners may not have entered in to a members only agreement with the clubs. I don't know if the clubs enforce a member only rule when they issue an exemption certificate, if they don't then the owner is perfectly entitled to offer facilities to anyone. Take a look at the >Guidance Notes< issued by English Nature and Q17 which says:



> Paragraph 5 - exempted organisations issue certificates stating that a site has been approved for the use of its members. *However, non-members may also use the site, unless there is an agreement between the site owner and the organisation that restricts its use to members only;*


Paragraph 5 is the section of the law which allows Exempted Organisation to issue certificates to CLs and CSs

Owners may not be diligent in checking membership or they may in fact not have to!

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

In the past year in the UK I have used 4xCLs 4xCC sites 1xC&CC site and 4x Independant sites. Take out the CLs from the above and I have no doubt whatsoever the CC sites offered the best value for money.  

If anyone can point me in the direction of Independant sites offering better value then I will gladly mark them up for future use.

peedee


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

HeatherChloe said:


> aguilas389 said:
> 
> 
> > it is absolutely ridiculous the charge they are asking for WIFI on their sites
> ...


You must have more money than sense then?

It's because people keep paying these stupid prices that the costs keep on rising year after year.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Just received my new CC card today.

I must have renewed.

I did read a letter in the Motorhomers club mag last week about mhing in Australia. I think that is where I read it.
It seems you can park where you like free of charge. 
As long as you do not leave any rubbish or litter behind when you leave.
Some villages have a water supply and EHU`s at reasonable charges


Dave p


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Just received my new CC card today.
> 
> I must have renewed.
> 
> ...


..........thanks Dave, whats the cheapest ferry crossing then,one way only!!!!!!!!!

curlyboy


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Everyone, in cluding me, banging on about the CClub. Just got my CCI and trying to remove it from the page it was attached to has almost destroyed it. Just about the flimsiest card I have seen. Talk about cutbacks. Have to order another as no campsite will take this one.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Some member posted,that c/vans had to back on,so in the event of a Fire/problem,they can be drawn off quickly,perhaps that is why some wardens ask for units to be reversed on,on CC/C&cc sites.
This was turned on its head for us at a private site some years ago,when we had a hymer c/van,we were made to turn it around on the pitch,so the door was in keeping with the english c/vans.
As regards the CC. being called the "Caravan" club,perhaps it was "Caravanners",who set it up and started it,you would hardly call it the "Caravan" club,if you were a group of yachts type people. 
Regarding,"Watching the five trips a day to the water tap".......How many M/Caravanners?,can be seen on the Aires,paying x-euros,to fill water/empty loos/top up batteries?,popping into CC/C&cc sites to top up water/empty loos?..............Yes,thats right,most c/vanners,have better things to do than sit in their c/vans,watching these activities.Here is a question,"Why do some M/caravanners,sit in their units,with the blinds drawn on all but one side,and leave the silver screens in position,only opening a PEEP hole in the front w/screen?
Like a lot of people on this forum,we have done both,and all we want to do is enjoy the lifestyle,Toads/Tuggers=Towing........
Gearjammer.


----------



## mexx (Sep 10, 2010)

Things might have changed. I belonged to the Caravan Club in 2001-2003 - checking after the event (as you do) I found their costs, both for pitches & insurance much higher than can be found by personal hunting, albeit on surface are favourable. I honestly & truly could see no point in belonging, so left!! 

In retrospect, I became lazy, and booked their sites/offers without checking elsewhere.

(As a total & utter aside, I'm in process of setting up campsite using log cabins etc. Due to location cannot accept motorhomes, so I'm not using forum as advertising. The folk I come into contact via this are almost without exception opposed to the Camping & Caravan Club and the Caravan Club due to their dictatorial ways & profit seeking, e.g., planning permission is "automatically approved " if via their channels, but may be refused otherwise. For which, of course, you all have to pay.

Ruth


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This CC CL in the Forest of Dean was £3.50 a night last September. Now would you really rather be housed in a concrete CC site where your told what to do, are surrounded by vans and have to reverse up to a peg (whatever that is) and pay £30 a night for the privilege!










Sorry I promised I wouldn't do anymore anti campsite rants again but I cant help it!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

barryd said:


> This CC CL in the Forest of Dean was £3.50 a night last September. Now would you really rather be housed in a concrete CC site where your told what to do, are surrounded by vans and have to reverse up to a peg (whatever that is) and pay £30 a night for the privilege!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaaaah-camping bliss. 8)

Steve


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

My only gripe with the CC was last year at the NEC show if you took out a CC membership you could get a free return ferry trip to Calais so I enquired about cancelling my membership and taking out a new one to qualify for the offer but was told it was not possible so I asked what was on offer for loyal long term members and was told NOTHING (makes you think) :roll:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

peedee said:


> If anyone can point me in the direction of Independant sites offering better value then I will gladly mark them up for future use.
> 
> peedee


I see there isn't exactly a rush to help me out 

So, while I have been waiting I checked out the cost of club sites nearest to where I stayed for the same months and guess what, the club sites were cheaper for a pitch and two adults! Two sites allowed up to six per pitch before extra per person charges were made so I accept, in the case of the larger family, these may offer better value?

Check it out for yourselves

Fen Farm	August £25.00
CC £22.40
C&CC £21.00

Oxon Hall	October £22.60
CC £17.05
C&CC £11.45

Merley Court December	£16.00 
CC £15.30
C&CC £15.35

Min y Don	September	£21.50
CC £19.00
C&CC £17.35

So come on where is this nirvana of better value?

Note: Fen Farm site was below CC standards but the others were equally as good in fact Min y Don is an affiliated site where non members pay 2.50 a night more for exactly the same facilities.

peedee


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

stephenpug said:


> My only gripe with the CC was last year at the NEC show if you took out a CC membership you could get a free return ferry trip to Calais so I enquired about cancelling my membership and taking out a new one to qualify for the offer but was told it was not possible so I asked what was on offer for loyal long term members and was told NOTHING (makes you think) :roll:


Loyalty bonus.mmm. Now there`s a thought.

I am a 25 years member, Do I qualify for a freebie. No.
Price comparisons
Isnt that why we change insurance companies on a regular basis.

Dave p


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> stephenpug said:
> 
> 
> > My only gripe with the CC was last year at the NEC show if you took out a CC membership you could get a free return ferry trip to Calais so I enquired about cancelling my membership and taking out a new one to qualify for the offer but was told it was not possible so I asked what was on offer for loyal long term members and was told NOTHING (makes you think) :roll:
> ...


.............we're 40 year members next year, this used to qualify for life time membership, but I doubt this applies now.

curlyboy


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

You might get a sticker :lol: :lol: 

peedee


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Sorry if it's been said before BUT I wonder if anyone's considered how the TUGGERS feel about the CARAVAN club being over run by motorhomers :lol: If it wernt for us :roll:


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

peedee said:


> Rosbotham said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see the issue woth 5van : it's just another route to market for the sites concerned, allowing them to provide more info than they do on the CC and C&CC sites. So long as they adhere to their license and check your membership, all's well :roll: .
> ...


The CC issue a diary to their CLs to record bookings. When I was negotiating the paragraph 5 exemptions for British Naturism a CL owner allowed me to see a copy.

This diary includes columns for Name, Address. Phone No. and Membership Number.
When a site is inspected annually the inspectors have been know to ask to have a look at this record.
He refused to allow his inspector to see his completed records, as he considered it was confidential business information. His inspector also operated a CL in the same area.

I had extended discussions with Natural England 5 years ago over paragraph 5 access and I am pleased that they have now put into the guidance the above statement about non members use. 
At the time NE were insisting that only members of the exempted club or affiliates could use the site. At that time they stated that there had to be a club member in every van and their interpretation was that non members could stay in the van with them.

I pointed out that this was not what the Act stated. After the officer read the sections of the Act and discussion with colleagues and then made a referral higher up. It turned out it was apparently an agreement with the CC, C&CC, ACCEO, and the Departments legal officers.

In the same way there is nothing in the Act limiting stays on CLs to 28 days. This again is an agreement between the above parties.
This is how the limit on the use of paragraph 4 (Holiday Sites) is limited to 28 days also arose. The Act has no duration limit.

The 28 day rule was misinterpreted from the section exemption for landowners to allow 1 caravan to stay on their land for up to 28 days in a year without needing a site licence.

The Act only states that paragraph 6 (rallies of up to 5 days duration) are limited to members only.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

It's interesting information about what exempted sites are legally able to do/not do regards admitting non-members John and Peedee, but in the context of both CC and C&CC I wouldn't say it's particularly relevant. The legal situation is that the certifying organisations _need not_ impose "members only". However, the fact that both organisations market membership on the basis of securing access to members-only CL and CSs tends to tell me that the basis of the certification they award includes a contractual clause of "members only". If it doesn't, their legal team needs a severe b....ing because they've not underpinned one of their USPs.

Of course, what the agreements say and what farmers implement are quite different. Many will take a risk on not bothering checking membership, indeed many of my favorite CLs tend to be a 5 van CL with 5 van licensed independent adjacent, and given you can pitch where you like it's a moot point whether you're a CC member on a CL or not. However, those site owners that don't check are taking a risk, and I notice in every magazine there's a list of CLs being withdrawn, typically half a dozen being for breach of their certification agreement. I'm guessing that's more likely for cramming more than 5 on rather than checking membership details, but the risk's there.

To get back on topic, I have my gripes with the CC, but overall wouldn't consider them sufficient to consider cancelling....288k other people seem to agree with me (regretably, because if a few did cancel I could get a pitch more easily...)

Paul


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It seems to me that permitting the CC & C&CC to be virtually the only certifying agents was a two-edged sword.

It may well have saved the government (local & national) agencies the job but it it has resulted in a cabal of interested parties self-certifying to the detriment of the wider provision of sites.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

pippin said:


> It seems to me that permitting the CC & C&CC to be virtually the only certifying agents was a two-edged sword.
> 
> It may well have saved the government (local & national) agencies the job but it it has resulted in a cabal of interested parties self-certifying to the detriment of the wider provision of sites.


There are more than just the big two who hold exemptions under paragraph 5

The Guide Association
The Camping and Caravanning Club
The Motor Caravanners' Club
The Caravan Club
The Second Chance Childrens Charity
Moose Caravan and Camping Club
Civil Service Motoring Association Limited
Katmandu Caravan Club
Wimsey Wharf Association
Motorhome Fun
The Scout Association
The Motorhome Club Ltd
Central Council for British Naturism t/a British Naturism
Three Rivers Outdoor Club

All hold paragraph 5 exemptions


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

and that is only a short list!

peedee


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

peedee said:


> and that is only a short list!
> 
> peedee


That is the list as of the 1st April with Paragrapgh 5 exemptions.

There are about 400 groups that hold exemption for para 4, 6 and/or camping


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks, its a while since I last looked at the list in fact I couldn't even find it so took a flyer with my post. I recall a very long list but not what Paras they were for. I also recall it was quite an eye opener as to who held exemptions!

peedee


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

The list is here
http://www.naturalengland.org.uk/Images/Caravan-exempts_tcm6-10046.pdf

Info on exemptions and link to guidance here
http://www.naturalengland.org.uk/ourwork/regulation/campingandcaravan/caravanexemption.aspx


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

Back on the subject.

We are members of CC & C&CC we dropped the MCC as the CLs we used of theirs were not up to the standard of the other two clubs.

We don't use club sites normally but have done in the past. We haven't used any "Holiday" sites run by the big two yet.

We will remain members just for the CL/CS network. We found we could get better ferry deals by going direct. Their insurance is no good for us.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Wev'e been members of the C&CC for many, many years (ex tent campers).

This year we have joined the other lot as well (whisper it) the Caravan Club...

Just to try the fabled CLs. One season only experiment.

I don't own a blazer. We don't have a fire bucket.

I won't be putting their sticker on the van :roll:


----------



## brendan (May 9, 2005)

*CC WiFi*

Used CC Club WiFi for first time last week - £5 for 5 hours valid for 6 months on any CC site, thought that wasn't a bad deal. Normally use my mobile broadband dongle connection but no signal


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*



trevd01 said:


> Wev'e been members of the C&CC for many, many years (ex tent campers).
> 
> This year we have joined the other lot as well (whisper it) the Caravan Club...
> 
> ...


I wouldnt be put off by the negative comments on here go and enjoy for all the positive things the CC club do and judge for youself
Bri


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

*Re: CC WiFi*



brendan said:


> Used CC Club WiFi for first time last week - £5 for 5 hours valid for 6 months on any CC site, thought that wasn't a bad deal. Normally use my mobile broadband dongle connection but no signal


Yes I agree that is a fair deal these days for a fast connection.
You can buy it online on site now too


----------

